
Blockimmo launches on Product Hunt – Real estate made accessible, liquid, simple - mjdietz2
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/blockimmo
======
mjdietz2
Our platform is live! We invite you to on-board and participate in the demo
Phoenix Property. Only a week remaining! Quick start Invest in tokenized real
estate today with blockimmo — Ethereum DApp tutorial / user guide:
[https://medium.com/blockimmo/quickstart-guide-get-started-
to...](https://medium.com/blockimmo/quickstart-guide-get-started-today-
cab2d5329a0f)

Our Product Hunt page:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/blockimmo](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/blockimmo)

We're looking forward to the community's feedback to help us continue to
iterate and improve our product!

